# Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs



## Buffetbelly (Oct 20, 2009)

Did anyone see this? It features several BHM, including one who's nearly naked in all his scenes (he's been the mascot for the sardine factory since he was a baby, and is now a young BHM). The hero's father is also a BHM, although with eyebrow issues. 

The mayor starts out thin, but becomes a feedee and a huge BHM when food starts falling out the sky!

It's the perfect date movie! Quick, before it leaves the theaters, go see "Partly Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs". Sure, it's kids' movie but it also great for weird adults like us. 

The movie is inspiring. I may run for mayor....

It has great messages for kids, too. Like "nerds rock!" and "eat candy until you go into a junk food coma!". This last is especially timely, coming just in time for Halloween!

You know how every romantic movie has a scene called a "reveal", where the female character with her hair pulled back and thick glasses lets her hair down and takes off her glasses and is "revealed" to be smoking hot? In this movie, they do the scene in reverse to hilarious effect! 

But watch out for sentient food!!

http://www.cloudywithachanceofmeatballs.com/ 

My feeder took me to this movie and she filled her purse with candy and fed me buttered popcorn and candy while rubbing my growing belly through the whole movie...so maybe that clouded my perceptions but I thought it was a great movie!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2009)

OK..Im seeing it now..:eat2:


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 27, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Did anyone see this? It features several BHM, including one who's nearly naked in all his scenes (he's been the mascot for the sardine factory since he was a baby, and is now a young BHM). The hero's father is also a BHM, although with eyebrow issues.
> 
> The mayor starts out thin, but becomes a feedee and a huge BHM when food starts falling out the sky!
> 
> ...




Don't think your perseption was "cloudy" at all. It really is a great movie. Especially when you go with a date to one of those theaters that has the moveable armrests so that you can make room for mutual feeding, belly rubs and growing guts! While all of the food flinging is going on up on the big screen, it is so much fun to have a food fest of your own going on! All of you on the forum really should try it before it leaves the theater![/COLOR]

The movie is very visually pleasing and quite humorous. I especailly liked the nacho cheese fountain. CGI makes it look real enough to taste. A lot of imagination went into one of the most important things about food....the presentation! The spaghetti cyclone was awesome and the falling flapjacks made me hungry for breakfast! And isn't all food sentient? I mean, doesn't your food always call to you? I know mine does! By the way, let me be your first vote for Mayor, my massive mountain of a man!:eat2:


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 29, 2009)

Just saw the movie with PlumpLin today. We both loved it. She REALLY like the Mayor when he was really huge.  Lin gave me The Look and a nudge during those scenes. Definitely a movie of interest to this group. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## bremerton (Oct 29, 2009)

i completely forgot i'd wanted to see this movie! i usually don't see movies in the theater...
i hope it's still showing around here


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Just saw the movie with PlumpLin today. We both loved it. She REALLY like the Mayor when he was really huge.  Lin gave me The Look and a nudge during those scenes. Definitely a movie of interest to this group.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Hey, RV, how about drawing a cartoon of what the weather girl and the inventor would really look like after a year of food falling out of the sky --not to mention the townspeople! Someone has to draw these!


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally saw it today...and its a trip. Escapist and I were giggling throught the entire movie. It was like a big inside joke


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 11, 2009)

It was reference in the last episode of The Tonight Show with Conan Obrien in a skit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

That movie was awesome, hands down.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a couple of screen caps of the Mayor from the movie.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Mayor1.jpg.jpg


View attachment Mayor2.jpg.jpg


----------



## FemFAtail (Nov 19, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> Here are a couple of screen caps of the Mayor from the movie.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Awesome! Thanks for these pics. I just LOVE the Mayor! This is a fabulous FFA/BHM date movie. All the food flying around sure stimulates the appetite. For my BHM and I a mutual feeding frenzy ensued! 

So, who among all of you could run for "Mayor of Dimensions Falls"?

My vote is on Buffetbelly. He doesn't need a scooter (yet?) but he sure is regally round enough for the job!


----------



## escapist (Nov 20, 2009)

FemFAtail said:


> Awesome! Thanks for these pics. I just LOVE the Mayor! This is a fabulous FFA/BHM date movie. All the food flying around sure stimulates the appetite. For my BHM and I a mutual feeding frenzy ensued!
> 
> So, who among all of you could run for "Mayor of Dimensions Falls"?
> 
> My vote is on Buffetbelly. He doesn't need a scooter (yet?) but he sure is regally round enough for the job!



Man I'm fighting the scooter thing. Every time I go to Walmart I think about it. Chicken Legs even asked me if I wanted to try it late at night. Truth is its not that I would be embarrassed to be in it cause I'm so big....its more than I'm worried I cann't even fit in it or that I'll break it like everything else. I've broken so many couches and chairs this year its just not funny. What do other guys over 500 lbs do? Just sit on the floor? (That's what I do now).


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't use a scooter in the grocery store, but especially when I have a lovely FFA escort, I drape my belly apron over the handle of the cart, so my weight is partially supported. Let's roll to the cookie aisle! :eat2:

As for the mayor role, if nominated I will not run, only waddle.
If elected, I will consume as many servings as humanly possible.


----------



## FemFAtail (Nov 21, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't use a scooter in the grocery store, but especially when I have a lovely FFA escort, I drape my belly apron over the handle of the cart, so my weight is partially supported. Let's roll to the cookie aisle! :eat2:
> 
> As for the mayor role, if nominated I will not run, only waddle.
> If elected, I will consume as many servings as humanly possible.



You best start waddling, oh great one, as this wee lass is _*"stuffing"*_ the ballot box for you! :bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 21, 2009)

My son and I have movie night every Friday and that's what we watched tonight. I immediately thought of Dims when the mayor waddled out after his weight gain lol. I figured there would be a topic on it and sure enough, here it is. I'm not into the gaining/feeder/feedee thing, but for those who are, I'm sure you'll love the movie. Even for people who aren't fat the movie is fun to watch, I mean who wouldn't love to look out their window and see ice cream covering EVERYTHING?! And btw, the scene where Flint is throwing snowballs (ice cream balls) at everyone is hilarious, my son couldn't stop laughing and made me play that scene again. If you have kids they're gonna really enjoy this movie.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 21, 2009)

I have yet to see the movie...but it was one of my favorite books as a kid...now I must go see it. Ummmm what does that say about me that when I was in 2nd grade I was in love with this book??? hmmmm


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 7, 2010)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs was just issued on DVD this week. Also, someone posted the Mayor's weight gain scenes up on YouTube. 

Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNfX8GC9fh8

RV :eat1:


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 8, 2010)

You rock, RV! This is quite an inspiration piece for me! My massive man is in the running for "Mayor" and I am more than willing to help him full-fill his every desire! The need for a scooter would just be for fun though....don't want him to not be able to chase me around on foot! :wubu:

I'm so glad that someone had the skills to put these scenes all together so we can all enjoy the exquisite expansion. Such an appetite and its ensuing result is quite arousing!




RVGleason said:


> Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs was just issued on DVD this week. Also, someone posted the Mayor's weight gain scenes up on YouTube.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 8, 2010)

I just went out and bought the 2 disc set of this movie for both me and my BHM. (Sorry, honey, now it's not a surprise!) 
I bought a collectors set that came with a 'magic umbrella'. When it rains on the umbrella food magically appears to 'fall' from the underside of the umbrella by magically appearing there!

This movie and its premise is just TOO MUCH FUN! I envision cuddling on the couch many times with my hunky honey and mutually pigging out to its escapades!

Yummy! :eat1:


----------

